# More podiums this past weekend for BMW at Road America



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Woodcliff Lake, N.J. - Aug. 10, 2013* . . . Starworks Motorsport won the team's second consecutive GRAND-AM Rolex Sports Car Series victory with BMW Power today at Road America. It was the first career Daytona Prototype win for No. 8 BMW Riley drivers Brendon Hartley and Scott Mayer. The duo completed 70 laps in the two-hour, 45-minute race on the classic 4.048-mile circuit, averaging 102.974 mph. Starworks teammates Ryan Dalziel and Alex Popow finished 14th and continue to lead the driver point standings.

Three-time Daytona Prototype driver co-champions Scott Pruett and Memo Rojas finished fourth in the No. 01 CGRFS BMW Riley. CGRFS and Starworks Motorsports are 1-2 respectively in Daytona Prototype Team standings.

*Turner Motorsport* finished first and third in the GT contest with Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana racing to their third win of the season. Auberlen prevailed in a grand battle during the closing stages of the race after Dalla Lana started the No. 94 BMW M3 from a career-best outside front row starting position. Michael Marsal and BMW Motorsport driver Maxime Martin finished third in the No. 93 machine. It was Martin's second race ever for Turner Motorsport and first ever race at Road America. The win was number 27 in Auberlen's stellar career and ties him with Memo Rojas for second in career Rolex victories.

*Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge *-

All three Fall-Line Motorsports BMW M3s scored top-ten Grand Sport finishes in today's 2.5-hour Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge race. David Donohue, substituting for Bryan Sellers, paired up with Mark Boden to finish fifth in the No. 46 M3. Charles Espenlaub and Trent Hindman finished seventh in the No. 48 machine and Al Carter and Hugh Plumb finished tenth in the No. 45 car.

In the Street Tuner class BMW teams raced to a second consecutive sweep of the podium to keep BMW at the top of the ST Manufacturer point standings. This weekend the top step of the podium went to Tyler Cooke and Gregory Liefooghe in the No. 81 BimmerWorld Racing BMW 328i. On Friday, Cooke had driven the No. 81 machine to his first career ST pole position. The No. 56 RACE EPIC/Murillo Racing BMW 328i of Jesse Combs and Jeff Mosing finished second, (unofficially) moving the duo to the top of the ST driver point standings. The No. 80 BimmerWorld Racing BMW 328i of Connor Bloum and Greg Strelzoff finished third.

"This was a brilliant Saturday for BMW racers," said *Gordon McDonnell, BMWNA Motorsport Manager*. "Congratulations to Brendon and Scott for their first career Rolex win and to everyone at Turner Motorsport for their first GT class double podium. A second consecutive 1-2-3 finish in Street Tuner is outstanding and further validation for the legendary BMW 3 Series as one of the best all-round cars in the world."

In less than one week, BMW racers in both the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge and Rolex Sports Car Series will be back in action at the Kansas Speedway. The Rolex race will be televised live Saturday, Aug. 17thon FOX Sports 2 at 8:00 p.m. ET. The CTSCC race will be broadcast on FOX Sports 1 on Sunday, August 25th at 3:00 p.m. ET.


----------

